
What Europeans understand about health care and Americans don't get - gronkie
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/what-do-those-decadent-europeans-understand/
======
tobylane
Unfortunately we (UK) are somewhere in the middle, and we can't agree on a way
forward. The answer is to let the insurance/private people do some things, but
not just the profitable things. It's a tricky thing to set up permanently
without having to muddle around in the future (which would look bad)

------
billswift
Just another socialist idiot claiming that "market failure" is the cause of
problems in the industry that has been the most highly regulated and
controlled for over a century.

